# Knife Display Case



## VisExp (Oct 4, 2009)

I delivered this to a very happy customer this afternoon.  It is a wedding anniversary gift for her husband.  His collection of Harley knives has been sitting in the closet for many years, so now he will have them out on display.

The case is made from Tiger Maple and African Mahogany and is approx. 16" x 32".  The joints are inlaid half blind dovetails.  The wooden hinges are made from tiger maple.  The pockets for the knives have been flocked.  A french cleat on the back of the display will allow it to be hung on the wall.  It is pretty heavy and I thought a french cleat would be the safest means of hanging it.  

All comments are appreciated.

I really enjoy working with my router, but I've missed my lathe :biggrin:


----------



## Jim Smith (Oct 4, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL JOB!  If I remember correctly, you were concerned about the knives falling out of the case if it was hung on the wall.  How did you solve the problem?

Jim Smith


----------



## KenV (Oct 4, 2009)

Nice --  Very Very Nice!!!

Hinges look spot on and those are a tough one.


----------



## skiprat (Oct 4, 2009)

Keith, my first thought was to blast you for not mitre-ing the corners,:redface: but then I saw your double dovetails  Beautiful!!!  And the hinges are excellent!!:biggrin:

One question.....is this the entire collection / set of those knives?  I sincerely hope he isn't looking for the 'last' one to collect


----------



## GaryMGg (Oct 4, 2009)

Pop a wheelie! Outstanding craftsmanship my friend. Turned out fantastic.


----------



## VisExp (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks guys 



Jim Smith said:


> BEAUTIFUL JOB!  If I remember correctly, you were concerned about the knives falling out of the case if it was hung on the wall.  How did you solve the problem?
> 
> Jim Smith



Jim, I'm a bit embarrassed to admit it, but the problem took care of itself.  The test piece I routed was just shy of 3/4".  The final piece I routed the knife pockets in was just under an inch so I was able to route deeper pockets.  That combined with the flocking  seemed to solve the problem.



skiprat said:


> One question.....is this the entire collection / set of those knives?  I sincerely hope he isn't looking for the 'last' one to collect



I think it is the entire collection.  If he does find anymore I guess he'll need another case :biggrin:


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Oct 5, 2009)

Beautiful!

Robin


----------



## akbar24601 (Oct 5, 2009)

Great job Keith! Your craftsmanship is top notch! I'll bet the customer was absolutely ecstatic. I love the inlaid dovetails!


----------



## Daniel (Oct 5, 2009)

great job Keith. I am fairly well impressed with the routing and all. makes me wish I could be a fly on the wall in your shop for a while. I would be completely shocked to hear that your customer is anything but thrilled. hope you got paid well for such custom work.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 5, 2009)

Keith, I bet your customer and her husband can't wipe the smile off of their faces.


----------



## byounghusband (Oct 5, 2009)

Keith,
That box is stunning!!  :highfive:  Great work!!  

I would love to learn how to do those dovetail joints!!:befuddled:


----------



## Wheaties (Oct 5, 2009)

WOW! That looks awesome! I'm currently working on a display case for a pen, but yours blows mine out of the water! Great job!!


----------



## artme (Oct 5, 2009)

Gorgeous work!! you should be really proud of that.


----------



## VisExp (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks for all the kind words.  I really appreciate them.



Daniel said:


> wish I could be a fly on the wall in your shop for a while.





byounghusband said:


> I would love to learn how to do those dovetail joints!!



Daniel and Bob you can see details of the construction of the case, including an article on making the inlaid half blind dovetails, on my blog.


----------



## Mac (Oct 5, 2009)

Wow    speechless


----------



## Dan26 (Oct 5, 2009)

Beautiful case!


----------



## thewishman (Oct 5, 2009)

Gorgeous!!! I can see why she was very happy.


----------



## PR_Princess (Oct 5, 2009)

Beautiful Keith!! :tongue:

I have a suspicion that this will not be the only one that you do!


----------



## les-smith (Oct 5, 2009)

VisExp said:


> .......... The joints are inlaid half blind dovetails. .........


 
How in the world do you do that. I guess I'll have to check out your blog.

We're not worthy. :worship:

That looks really great. Just amazes me what your able to do Keith.


----------

